# Rear seat heaters



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Do they only come on when someone is sitting in them. Cant seem to get any heat out of them when set to max.


----------



## SixStick (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, you need someone to be sitting in them for the heaters to come on. It's a preventative measure to keep them from staying on if your occupants forget to turn them off.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Excellent, I will test them that way. Ended up buying the car anyway. Thanks!


----------

